# April fool's fest 4-14-13



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

Who is going to April fool's fest? Our team should be there with at least 6 cars. I hope there will be a good turn out and better weather for this event.


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm planning on attending


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I plan to be there as well. Steve Cook is hosting a show at his shop in Florence, AL 2 weeks after this one and I'm hoping to make both of those to get some points toward finals before Summer sets in.


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

Yup. I'm in.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

That's a good start. I expect the weather to be better at this event and hopefully there will not be a gun show at the adjacent buildings this time.


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

audiophile25 said:


> hopefully there will not be a gun show at the adjacent buildings this time.


Implying that wasn't awesome.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

It wasn't awesome that they kept complaining and called the cops on our show.


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

yikes


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

I plan on being there. Got some new mt-220's to show off


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

Thumper26 said:


> I plan on being there. Got some new mt-220's to show off


Good tweeters. I can't wait to hear it.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Bump


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Bump. Anyone else?


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Hell, why not...


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

Thinking about it. Sorry to be a complete noob right now...but what should I expect if I make the trip up? I really want to get an idea on where mine stands right now and I figure there is only one real way to find out.


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

Expect to see a lot if cars with their doors and trunks closed up. Everyone is super friendly though. Shake hands and feel free to ask to listen to their car. We all love to give demos. Oh and there will be plenty of spl vehicles opened up and shaking everything. All in all...it's a blast.


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

I will be in attendance, maybe now my car won't sound so bad now that I have the mid-bass's time aligned :embarassed: /oops


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

That definitely helps. Midbass to subbass is really hard to get right. The wavelength is so long that you have no choice but to deal with tradeoffs there.


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

Yeah Erin, you of all people would know about that, I still drool over your setup. We'll call it, inspiration...


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

shoot, man... I'll never get it completely right. just a game of tradeoffs. the parametric EQ definitely helps solve some issues, though.


----------



## tinman725 (Jan 19, 2013)

I will be there and looking forward to my second outing. Hopefully it will be a fruitful endeavor


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

True that Erin, and it will be good to see you again tinman, maybe this time I can listen to your car, and others as well, missed a lot last show.


----------



## tinman725 (Jan 19, 2013)

Anybody that would like to listen to my truck is welcome to. I always enjoy listening to others vehicles


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

Awesome man, I'll be taking you up on that offer


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

Our team always has our doors open for people to look and listen to our vehicles. The last show the doors were open on all our vehicles, but I don't think a single person came over to look or listen. There were not alot of spectators at that show though.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Well, since the last show was a complete failure in my quest on improving the sound of my truck I went and reset EVERYTHING to zero and started from scratch. Judges may not like my results but I'm liking it more. Still have a lot more seat time to do but at least I am happier with how it sounds and that's the point.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

audiophile25 said:


> Our team always has our doors open for people to look and listen to our vehicles. The last show the doors were open on all our vehicles, but I don't think a single person came over to look or listen. There were not alot of spectators at that show though.


I have never heard any of ya'lls vehicles. Come by the black Harley truck when time allows and would love to listen to them. This show I want to hear other vehicles instead of giving myself a headache worrying about how mine sounds.


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

audiophile25 said:


> Our team always has our doors open for people to look and listen to our vehicles. The last show the doors were open on all our vehicles, but I don't think a single person came over to look or listen. There were not a lot of spectators at that show though.


I know what you mean. I usually keep my keys on the dash, and anyone is welcome to have a listen if I am not around. I think it goes without saying, just don't mess with any settings (although I doubt anyone would without the presence and permission of the owner). I think, if you are talking about March 24th, everyone was so miserable by the weather, and all the boom guys invading that it was just awkward overall.



bigbubba said:


> Well, since the last show was a complete failure in my quest on improving the sound of my truck I went and reset EVERYTHING to zero and started from scratch. Judges may not like my results but I'm liking it more. Still have a lot more seat time to do but at least I am happier with how it sounds and that's the point.


Amen Brother! Can't wait to give it a listen.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

My doors aren't open because I don't have anything in there to show. Not sure leaving the door open would really make someone think its OK to jump right in. Plus, lets be honest, at any point someone could come up and steal something out of your car and not be seen. Most of my buddies keep doors closed for the same reasons. 

I've been denied by a few but mostly because they were working on it or about to be judged. Most everyone in the hobby is more than happy to demo their cars. You just have to ask.

That said, I've never denied anyone who asks a demo if I can. I dig it. Especially when a newcomer wants to see what our hobby is geared toward. 

I'm usually not around my car at meets or shows because I'm listening to or hanging out with others. So, if anyone wants a listen all they have to do is find me and ask. I'll be happy to oblige. I truly enjoy the opportunity. All I request is you bring your favorite tunes so you can really get the most out of the demo. Don't expect me to throw some SQ jazz discs at you to show off my car. If you hate 80's music you better bring your own iPod or CDs. .


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

bigbubba said:


> Well, since the last show was a complete failure in my quest on improving the sound of my truck I went and reset EVERYTHING to zero and started from scratch. Judges may not like my results but I'm liking it more. Still have a lot more seat time to do but at least I am happier with how it sounds and that's the point.


Cool man. John said you were going to try to retune based on some suggestions he gave you. I'm sure you'll do fine. I really thought your truck sounded great at finals last year.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

bikinpunk said:


> My doors aren't open because I don't have anything in there to show. Not sure leaving the door open would really make someone think its OK to jump right in. Plus, lets be honest, at any point someone could come up and steal something out of your car and not be seen. Most of my buddies keep doors closed for the same reasons.
> 
> I've been denied by a few but mostly because they were working on it or about to be judged. Most everyone in the hobby is more than happy to demo their cars. You just have to ask.
> 
> ...


Love 80's music.  Want to hear yours since you've had time to get used your changes.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

bikinpunk said:


> Cool man. John said you were going to try to retune based on some suggestions he gave you. I'm sure you'll do fine. I really thought your truck sounded great at finals last year.


Yes, I feel John's tips were very helpful. I feel I understand what to look for a little better now and how to get there. To me, it seems to have life to it now. Now if I can track down the new trim panel buzzing I created I'll be very happy. :laugh: All thoughts/impressions on my results are welcome.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Well, let me know if you want me to give a listen and input. I'd be happy to help where I can.


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

Assuming Vinny is judging again?

I'll be open for demos as usual...


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

No idea.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

bump this.


I was pretty excited about the show. I've been tuning my car for a couple weeks now and was really excited about its progress. I was meeting up with Hogan this afternoon to let him give me some feedback and before he was able to listen, I managed to lose my settings. And the saved version was about a week old. So, I once again started from scratch today. I'm pretty pissed off. I've tried to not let it bother me but I had truly, for the first time in a long long time, put a lot of work in to just tuning the car and felt it was going to do really well. At least Finals isn't this weekend.

Moral of the story: as soon as you wake up in the morning, go save your settings. And before you go to sleep at night, go save your settings.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> bump this.
> 
> 
> I was pretty excited about the show. I've been tuning my car for a couple weeks now and was really excited about its progress. I was meeting up with Hogan this afternoon to let him give me some feedback and before he was able to listen, I managed to lose my settings. And the saved version was about a week old. So, I once again started from scratch today. I'm pretty pissed off. I've tried to not let it bother me but I had truly, for the first time in a long long time, put a lot of work in to just tuning the car and felt it was going to do really well. At least Finals isn't this weekend.
> ...



LOL..been there done that. Wrapped the a pillars yesterday but I'm not sure I'll have them 100% completed by Sunday morning. Too much other stuff to do right now to try and get ready.

Chuck


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

millerlyte said:


> Assuming Vinny is judging again?
> 
> I'll be open for demos as usual...


Or Hogan.

Chuck


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

bikinpunk said:


> Moral of the story: as soon as you wake up in the morning, go save your settings. And before you go to sleep at night, go save your settings.


That is so weird. I have been in my truck since 6:00am doing that very thing. Since I started from scratch last week I hadn't documented anything yet. Then I come inside to see this. 

Sucks to hear 'bout that man. I've been there too. Hope you get it back to where you had it without too much trouble.


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

That really sucks, good luck Erin. I'll be there Sunday morning if you want a second opinion. 

A positive note, who is ready for some BBQ!?!?


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

spyders03 said:


> That really sucks, good luck Erin. I'll be there Sunday morning if you want a second opinion.
> 
> A positive note, who is ready for some BBQ!?!?


We should get a HUGE family pack.

Chuck


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm down to throw in


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Any info?


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

The show had a great turn out for a double point event. I believe there were 16 SQ vehicles entered. I had a great time meeting some new people and talking to old friends. Congrats to all the winners.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

The turnout was good. Vinny took more time talking with competitors than I have ever seen him do. There was BBQ, good conversation, meeting new folks (I don't remember a single face, name or vehicle....LOL), it rained a little, there was no power for chargers but I think we all had a good time. Oh and Erin was off his meds and we couldn't catch him for 1/2 the day. His car sounded pretty damn good to me and we agreed not to disagree that his center was off just a tad in the same areas.

Congrats to Erin for SQ high score for the day and a BOS for this event.

Chuck


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

I was a good turn out and good day. I didn't think it was too sunny, but guess a cloudy day with some wind can provide a nice sun burn. Feeling it today.

Enjoyed the talks and getting to listen to some very nice setups. Looking forward to next time.


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

Sounds like a good day. I'm sorry I missed it.


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

Kevin K said:


> I was a good turn out and good day. I didn't think it was too sunny, but guess a cloudy day with some wind can provide a nice sun burn. Feeling it today.
> 
> Enjoyed the talks and getting to listen to some very nice setups. Looking forward to next time.


Yeah, I got quite a sunburn myself, didn't even realize it until about an hour before we left.



tnaudio said:


> Sounds like a good day. I'm sorry I missed it.


Wish you guys could have made it, good times.

On more of a personal note, did anyone else notice their scores went down from march madness, or was it just me?


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

Scores always change from show to show. It's just the nature of he game.


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

Yeah, I wasn't worried about it too much, just wondering if it was just me :blush:


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

Spyders03 I am glad we could make a quick diagnosis on why your midbass wasn't working and that you were able to fix it pretty quickly. Congrats on your win. My score went down about a point from the last contest. Don't sweat it though it's rarely the same twice.


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

Any pics (not of the food)?


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks again for the help getting that figured out, don't think I got to thank you properly the first time. My points went down about 2.5 points, but I'm not top worried about it. And thanks for the congrats, really want expecting that against such a great contender, but suspect Peter having a new head unit helped me out.


----------



## tinman725 (Jan 19, 2013)

I hate that I missed it, but it doesn't make much sense to go to a car audio competition if you can't hear anything, lol. I have ear infections in both ears


----------



## petespeed3 (May 2, 2011)

great to meet & see everyone had a great time..time to get busy getting the tune back


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I had a great time. Although it started raining on us toward the end, the weather was pretty agreeable. Especially happy the sun didnt' break and fry all of us in our cars. 


I'm looking forward to seeing everyone at Steve's show in a couple weeks.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

It was great to see you again Pete. You'll be back on top in no time sir. Just gonna take awhile to get used to the new head unit.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

I want to apologize if I didn't get around to listening to your systems. I only listened to 2 the whole day. I listened to one because Vinny had told them they had too much midbass and I wanted to hear what too much midbass was like. I also listened to Erin's car since he is a Teammate and asked me to check something out. I have (had) a nasty habit of listening to other tunes and going back and changing mine. I did exactly that on Sunday and it cost me points.
Going forward I'll be asking for a demo AFTER judging if people are ok with that.

Chuck


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

stereo_luver said:


> I have (had) a nasty habit of listening to other tunes and going back and changing mine. I did exactly that on Sunday and it cost me points.


noob 

I changed literally nothing and it cost me points! actually, I thought my score was more realistic than last time. 79/80ish flat is right about where I'm at now. I'm happy. 

not a bad show. weather was nice. good to see a lot of familiar faces again. looking forward to cook's show.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Well, I changed everything, settings wise, since the last show and got my worst score ever. Guess I deserved it. I'll see what the next show brings.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

You gotta start from somewhere. Some of us have been doing this off and on for years now and still have bad days. There are times I think the car sounds great and do poorly and other times I expect to do poorly and the scores are bad. It's just part of the learning process. Stick with it and you get better at it.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

bigbubba said:


> Well, I changed everything, settings wise, since the last show and got my worst score ever. Guess I deserved it. I'll see what the next show brings.


What is the next show tour going to? If our team is at your next event, come find us. We would like to help if we can. I don't want you to get discouraged and quit.


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

^^^ That's what I like to see. let me know if you need more help, didn't really get to do anything much other than hear it last time, I just don't know if I will be of any help only having done 3 shows and being one of the newest guys out there to this thing they call sound quality.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

X2. Kelly, if you come to Steve's show I'll be more than happy to give you some pointers that morning before judging starts and help you throughout the day if you want. If you care to, I can even walk you through the steps I take in my own car and we can break out the measurement gear and get to work on yours. Just LMK and I can try to be there early. 

That goes for anyone else. I'm happy to help where I can. I'm not the leading authority and I can't tell you exactly what to fix at the drop of a hat but I can provide feedback and suggestions to help where needed.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

That's awesome guys. I greatly appreciate it. Just let me say this, I've probably quit competing 5 times this year alone. I'm not going anywhere if I can help it. I was telling someone earlier today that I am harder on myself than anyone should be. That makes me lose focus on what I'm trying to accomplish and it goes to hell in a hand basket after that. I just need to sit down, study the process, take notes and apply it the best I can. 
Thinking about going to Steve's show next. Haven't made up my mind yet.


----------



## tinman725 (Jan 19, 2013)

Kelly, I can promise you that you will be in capable hands with this crowd. My truck sounds as good as it does because of a couple of the guys on here. I like the fact that most are willing to help and keep the sport going and growing


----------

